# Star-ship 24-50



## Wingshooter

Here are the PDF's of my fleet. The 24-50, 12-50 and the 12-50 fire ant. The fire ant is for the laminates this design is too thin for regular wood please use the 12-50 it is a little more robust. I used these all with rotating heads so you are on your own when it comes to putting regular forks on them.

Good Luck


----------



## e~shot

Thanks your Sir.... I was think of PM you asking a the template now it is here


----------



## M.J

Very generous of you, great design!


----------



## LVO

You rock, Roger!


----------



## Bajaja

Thank you master :bowdown:


----------



## JEFF BURG

nice one :iagree:


----------



## Beanflip

Ahh! Here it is! Thanks Roger


----------



## leon13

thank you roger thats so cool

cheers


----------



## Flatband

Excellent design Roger-Thanks Bud!


----------



## Lee Silva

Should a person ever find the need to "Shoot For The Moon".....

They'd better have one of these.........


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stand up move, Roger


----------



## Kerry Cornelius

Thank you very much!!! I love the design.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I can't open the files for some reason...I have tried with 2 seperate PDF readers...Adobe won't even work 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## J Stacy

Roger what is the length of your Fire Ant Frame? Just looking to make a full sized template. Thanks in advance. Jim


----------



## Wingshooter

J Stacy said:


> Roger what is the length of your Fire Ant Frame? Just looking to make a full sized template. Thanks in advance. Jim


The FireAnt was 12 inches I made the full sized 24-50 24 inches. I tried some longer models but found them a little akward when stump shooting but you can really get some speed with the long toms.


----------



## J Stacy

Thank you Roger. I have played with some long sling shots and find the really long one to be a little difficult to aim and control so I will knock out one of these and see how it works.

How thick birch plex would these be made of to stand 14-16# bands ?


----------



## Wingshooter

J Stacy said:


> Thank you Roger. I have played with some long sling shots and find the really long one to be a little difficult to aim and control so I will knock out one of these and see how it works.
> 
> How thick birch plex would these be made of to stand 14-16# bands ?


I used 3/4 birch ply 13 layers and made them 3/4 deep if you are concerned you can make it 1 inch. I pulled double 17-45's on mine with out any problem.

By pulling a 9 inch tube or band to 500% with the long draw you can cut down on the pull and get the same results. On the double 17-45 I got 227 fps and with the same ammo a single 17-45 got me 201 fps for double the pull weight I only gained 26 fps and was a hellova lot harder to pull and hold on target.


----------



## J Stacy

Thanks again Roger I have some 3/4" birch ply I will try. I use Tex shooter bands and have had excellent luck with them. Thanks for the info! Looks like another project is afoot !


----------



## Wingshooter

Good luck and be sure and post pictures.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Roger do you make the rotating head part or do you source that out somewhere?


----------



## Wingshooter

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Roger do you make the rotating head part or do you source that out somewhere?


I had the heads made by a certified welder. He had access to a press where he could bend the forks and clips.


----------

